# My First Motorized Bike



## carlalotta (Sep 3, 2021)

I swore I wasn’t going to get into motorized bikes but here we are. Just picked up this fun project. Can’t wait to get a better bike under it and get it running.


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 3, 2021)

Nice Sears/Saginaw Powerbike!! They are fun.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2021)

Easy job pulling the rear wheel for service and new rubber?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 4, 2021)

Cool. I have seen a pic of that type of engine kit but I did not realize it was sold by Sears.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice Pete, enjoy!


----------

